# Anybody know this company



## shooters480

Anybody know anything about a company called Innovations in Management.
Received a call wanting to get grass serviced at three local chain stores. They want somebody to accept their work order for the most part no questions ask. I never heard of them, do they pay on time. Any info would be good. Thanks.


----------



## rsweeper

do a google search and a search on this site. Dosent look real good


----------



## shooters480

RSWEEPER

Thanks, I did. Wanted to hear from someone doing bussiness with them. I turned them down. Got hung out to dry with Brickman & just don't care to check them out any more. We all muddy the water doing the work for these outfits, allowing them to collect the money and then pay us 30, 60 or 90 days later.


----------



## MatthewG

A little late but I am doing work for them Mowing Dollar generals

havnt gotten paid yet since we didnt hit our first NET 45 from the first invoice of the season.

Im averaging $70 an hour to cut grass


----------



## FISHERBOY

*dollar general*

they can't be worse than level 1 maintenance, my locaL DOLLAR general looks like a hay field.:laughing:


----------



## hickslawns

Are they out of Indiana? If so I believe this is the company formerly known as Genesis. "IF" this is the case then it does worry me when these maintenance companies change their names.


----------



## joe2106

*Imm*

Horrible. Worst paying company by far. Whenever I would call for payment (which I never should have to) I always heard it was on the way. I finally got payment for snow last season when it was time to start again this year after I sent it over to collections.

I just didn't show up this year for a Dollar Gen., and then told the manager why.

My advice is to stay away from this company.


----------

